# 2004 gto audio question



## pat99 (Jan 8, 2009)

i have an 04 gto and im gonna put subs in it and i was wondering how you get the radio out of the dash. 

Thanks alot


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Check out "DIY Dash Removal/HU install w/pics" on this forum, an excellent illustration.


----------

